# رساله إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 فبراير 2007)

رساله إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة 

إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية

يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين

يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق

.. إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني

إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتأبت من
الظلام،
إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء
.

يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في
مصيدة الاشرار

أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف علية .. 
الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك 

ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة

لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب 
كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. 
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..

اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم

أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك

طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح

سأجعلك تنسى الماضي

سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد

نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته

يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه

سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،
سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك

سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة
من أبار نعمتي التي
لا تنتهي

سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج

سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،

نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية

تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك

تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك

تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح

فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده،
بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي 
يشفي العليل

تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة

جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد

تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،
لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي

أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة

لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية

أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال

لأني قريب منك

أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟

اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر

ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً

لا تخف أنا معك لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد

لا أهملك ولا أتركك

تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ

تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك

أنا أسمع صلاتك

تعال يا ابني

سلام ونعمه 
بجد رساله اكثر من رائعه ربنا يعوضك
صلى لاجلى:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:

:yaka: إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية

يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين

يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق

.. إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني

إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتأبت من
الظلام،
إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء
.

يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في
مصيدة الاشرار

أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف علية .. 
الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك 

ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة

لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب 
كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. 
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..

اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم

أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك

طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح

سأجعلك تنسى الماضي

سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد

نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته

يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه

سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،
سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك

سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة
من أبار نعمتي التي
لا تنتهي

سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج

سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،

نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية

تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك

تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك

تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح

فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده،
بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي 
يشفي العليل

تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة

جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد

تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،
لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي

أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة

لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية

أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال

لأني قريب منك

أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟

اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر

ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً

لا تخف أنا معك لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد

لا أهملك ولا أتركك

تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ

تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك

أنا أسمع صلاتك


صلوا لاجلى

ماروعها

لن يعود الروح القدس الى السماء الا ومعة وفى حضن المسيح ابناء كثيرين فى المجد 
أشكر الرب من أجل خدمتك وعمل الله من خلالك ونصلي وننتظر أن يعمل الرب بنا وبكل خدامه أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر لمجد اسمه

صلى لاجلى

أثناسيوس
ربنا يبارك حياتك.. طوباك باهتمامك بالصلاة وبالكلمات الحلوة العزبة.. 
ويجعل حياتنا كداود النبي .. رجل الصلاة.. لنقول معه .. أما أنا فصلاة..
أذكرني ياحبيبي في صلاتك المستمرة.. فأنا محتاج للصلاة.. 
بشفاعة كل مصاف القديسين.. آمين..​ 
+ إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية​

يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين
يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني
إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتئبت من
الظلام، إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء
يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في
مصيدة الاشرار​ 
+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه ..​ 
الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك 
ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة من حولى
لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب 
كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. 
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..
اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم
أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح
سأجعلك تنسى الماضي​ 
+ سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد​ 
نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته
يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه
سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،​ 
+ سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك
سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة
من أبار نعمتي التي لا تنتهي​ 
سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج
سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،
+ نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية​ 
+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك
تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة
جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به 
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،​ 
+لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي
أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة
لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال
لأني قريب منك​ 
+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟
اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر
ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً
لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد
لا أهملك ولا أتركك
تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك
أنا أسمع صلاتك ​​ 
_امين الرب قادر_
_ميرسى ليكى ساندى _
_ربنا يعوضك_​ 
_الله ساندى على التامل الرائع_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​ 





totty قال:


> _امين الرب قادر_
> 
> _ميرسى ليكى ساندى _​
> _ربنا يعوضك_


 



شكرااااااااا يا قمر 

على مشاركتك الجميله​ 
وربنا معاكى​ 



nazeradel قال:


> _الله ساندى على التامل الرائع_
> 
> _الرب يبارك حياتك_​


 


شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك ​ 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​ 
أمين ربنا يعوض كل شخص مر بالم 
وبجد التامل جميل جدا ربنا يباركك

*امين ربنا يساعد كل احد ان يعبر الالمات التى يمر بها*​ 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​ 
ووووووووووووووواوووووووووووووو 
كلمات مشجعة ومعزية جدا :t31:​ 
تسلم ايديك :Love_Letter_Send:​ 

:999: ​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية​ 
يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين
يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني
إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتئبت من
الظلام، إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء
يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في
مصيدة الاشرار​ 
+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه .. ​

الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك 
ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة من حولى
لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب 
كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. 
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..
اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم
أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح​ 
سأجعلك تنسى الماضي​ 
+ سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد
نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته
يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه​ 
سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،​ 
+ سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك
سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة
من أبار نعمتي التي لا تنتهي​ 
سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج
سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،+ نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية​ 
+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك​ 
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك
تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة
جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به ​ 
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،​ 
+لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي
أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة
لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال​ 
لأني قريب منك​ 
+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟
اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر
ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً
لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد​ 
لا أهملك ولا أتركك​ 
تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك
أنا أسمع صلاتك ​​ 
_الله على التامل الرائع _
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​ 
*تأمل رائع*
_*ميرسي ياكاندي*_





nazeradel قال:


> _الله على التامل الرائع _​
> 
> 
> _والرب يبارك حياتك_


 


شكراااااا لمشاركتك​ 

وربنا معاك​



christin قال:


> *تأمل رائع*





christin قال:


> _*ميرسي ياكاندي*_​


 



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


يا حببتى​


وربنا معاكى​



meraa قال:


> أمين ربنا يعوض كل شخص مر بالم





meraa قال:


> وبجد التامل جميل جدا ربنا يباركك​


 

ميرسى يا ميرا يا حببتى​


على كلامك الجميل​


وربنا يبارك حياتك​





ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *امين ربنا يساعد كل احد ان يعبر الالمات التى يمر بها​*





ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​
> ​





اشكرك على مشاركتك الجميله​ 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​





joyful song قال:


> ووووووووووووووواوووووووووووووو
> 
> كلمات مشجعة ومعزية جدا :t31:​





joyful song قال:


> تسلم ايديك :love_letter_send:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





شكرااااااااااا على مشاركتك​ 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​

*رساله إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة *​ 
*إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية *
*يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين *
*يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق *
*إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم. *
*إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتئبت من الظلام، إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك، وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في مصيدة الاشرار *
*لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه .. الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك *
*ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة من حولى *
*لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك.. *
*اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك *
*أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم *
*أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك *
*طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح *
*سأجعلك تنسى الماضي *
*سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد *
*نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته *
*يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه *
*سأعوضك عن ما خسرته، سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك *
*سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة من أبار نعمتي التي لا تنتهي *
*سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج *
*سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ، *
*نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن، لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك، بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية *
*تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك *
*تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك *
*تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح *
*فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده، بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي يشفي العليل *
*تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها، فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة *
*جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها، ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به *
*تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة، لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب، لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي *
*أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة *
*لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية *
*أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال *
*لأني قريب منك *
*أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟ *
*لى اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر *
*ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً *
*لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد *
*لا أهملك ولا أتركك *
*تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ *
*تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك *
*أنا أسمع صلاتك *​ 
*استمع يارب لكل قلب يطلبك بجرح وألم *
*وخفف وسيل الهمة [أيدك يا رب الوجود امين *​ 
ميرسى ع موضوعك الرب يبارك 
صلى لاجلى​ 

_شكرا جوجو على تاملك الرائع_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


شكرااا يا جوجو على الموضوع​

موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو تسلم ايديك
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير​ 

*ميرسى للمرور يا مرمر واحلى ديانة *
*نورتم بوجودكم الرائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


راااااااااااائع جدا ياجوجو
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



+مادونا+ قال:


> ميرسى ع موضوعك الرب يبارك





+مادونا+ قال:


> صلى لاجلى​



*ميرسى لمرورك يا مادونا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​





adel baket قال:


> _شكرا جوجو على تاملك الرائع_​





adel baket قال:


> _الرب يبارك حياتك_​​



*ميرسى ليك يا عادل على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية 
يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، 
وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين ​


يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا 
تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق 
إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى 
تحجب وجهك عني 
إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي 
كل يوم. 
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت 
من الدخان، واكتئبت من الظلام، ​


إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة 
قلبك صعدت إلى السماء 
يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور 
مسكين عندما وقعت في مصيدة الاشرار ​





+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه .. 
الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك 
ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة 
من حولى 
لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع 
المسيح 
هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير ​


إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب كغنم لا ​
راعي لها، 
يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك ..​


المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح ​
دموعك 
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك.. ​


اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي ​
يحبك 
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم ​


أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك ​​


طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح ​
سأجعلك تنسى الماضي ​





+ سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد 
نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات 
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته ​


يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه​


سأعوضك عن ما خسرته.. ​




+ سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين
أقرب الناس إليك 
سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه 
الراحة المتدفقة 
من أبار نعمتي التي لا تنتهي 
سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج 
سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ​




+ نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن، 
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط 
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي 
أريحك، 
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية ​




+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك 
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك
وفكرك 
تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح 
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ 
باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها، ​


فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة ​


جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، 
لكني محوت كل خطاياها، 
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد 
لا ينطق به 
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة ​




+لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي 
على الصليب، 
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي​


أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة ​


لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من
كل خطية 
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان 
والاستقرار وراحة البال ​


لأني قريب منك ​




+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟
هل تفتح قلبك لي؟ 
اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي
أحميك من عواصف الشر 
ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً 
لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد ​


لا أهملك ولا أتركك 
تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ 
تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك ​



أنا أسمع صلاتك​



منقووول​



شكرااااااا موضوع رائع ومعزي​ 
شكرااااااااا بطرس​ 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك​ 
موضوع رائع ... كلمات جميله ربنا يبارك حياتك​ 
ياااااااااااااه بجد جميله جدا
+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه ..
الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك
ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة
من حولى
لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع
المسيح​ 

طبعا لا تعليق الموضوع متكرر 7 مرات انا دمجتهم لانى مش بحب احذف تعب حد بس ناخد بالنا 
بعدين .​

نعم يارب نفسى حزينة وجريحة من كثرة خطيتى وهمومى الى متى يارب تنسانى كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني انا انسان ضعيف ومسكين ... فعلارسالة جميلة وموضوع من العمق وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​ 

_رساله إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة _​


_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------_​


_رساله إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة _​


_إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية_​


_يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين_​


_يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق_​


_.. إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني_​


_إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم._
_إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتأبت من_
_الظلام،_
_إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء_
_._​


_يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في_
_مصيدة الاشرار_​


_أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف علية .. _
_الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك _​


_ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة_​


_لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو_
_هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب _
_كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. _
_المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك_
_لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك.._​


_اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك_​


_أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم_​


_أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك_​


_طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح_​


_سأجعلك تنسى الماضي_​


_سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد_​


_نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات_
_ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته_​


_يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه_​


_سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،_
_سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك_​


_سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة_
_من أبار نعمتي التي_
_لا تنتهي_​


_سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج_​


_سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،_​


_نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،_
_لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط_
_بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،_
_بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية_​


_تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك_​


_تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك_​


_تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح_​


_فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده،_
_بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي _
_يشفي العليل_​


_تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك_
_ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،_
_فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة_​


_جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،_
_ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد_​


_تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،_
_لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،_
_لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي_​


_أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة_​


_لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية_​


_أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال_​


_لأني قريب منك_​


_أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟_​


_اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر_​


_ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً_​


_لا تخف أنا معك لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد_​


_لا أهملك ولا أتركك_​


_تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ_​


_تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك_​


_أنا أسمع صلاتك_​


_تعال يا ابني _​


*:94: صلاة رائعة يابطرس ربنا يباركك ويجعل كلماتك سبب لتعزية المتعبين*




monygirl قال:


> _تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،​_
> _لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،_
> _لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي_​


 

*رساله جميله جداااا*​ 
*تستحق التقييم*​ 
*شكرا ليكي مووني*​ 
يناس الرحمة الموضوع متكرر 9 مرات ​ 



ميرنا قال:


> يناس الرحمة الموضوع متكرر 9 مرات ​


 
ماليش دعوه انا :11azy:​ 
*شكر على الكلمات المعزية*

حقيقى انت دايما بتجبلنا احلى الموضوعات يارب يخليلك جون​


----------



## free_adam (20 فبراير 2007)

بجد ألف شكر ليك  يا أيمن علي الكلمات الرائعة دي
ميرسي من كل قلبي  .......  ربنا يباركك


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك  free_adam  وربنا يعوضك  تعب  محبتك


----------



## mera_27 (21 فبراير 2007)

حقيقى انت دايما بتجبلنا احلى الموضوعات يارب يخليلك جون


----------



## issa (21 فبراير 2007)

*المسيح يباركك*

:yaka:


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك wael
شكرا ليكى  مرمر  ربنا  يخليكى لية  انتى وجون 
ربنا يعوضكم  تعب محبتكم


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك wael
شكرا ليكى  مرمر  ربنا  يخليكى لية  انتى وجون 
ربنا يعوضكم  تعب محبتكم


----------



## jim_halim (22 فبراير 2007)

صلاة جميلة جداً .. 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك ع مروك ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك صلى لاجلى الرب معكم :yaka:


----------



## ميرنا (23 فبراير 2007)

*كلمات فعلا معزيه *

*ميرسى يا اثناسيوس ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (25 فبراير 2007)

*الله يا اثناسيوس*

*الله يا اثناسيوس على هذا الكلام الجميل ربنا يعوض عليه*​






[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*صلاة و طلبات ( أم الغلابه ) صلاوتها تكون معانا 

يارب أصبح وأبات على ديني .. يارب تهديني
فقير تغنيني .. تغنيني من غناك ورضاك
يا مدبر الليل قبل النهار، دبرنى بحسن تدابيرك
ماليش حيل ولا قوة إلا بيك
يا باسط الأرض بلا شاش
و رافع السما بلا عواميد ولا رصاص
وحياة الهيكل وفتحة القداس
تغنيني وترضيني عن سؤال الناس
ياللي قامت نجومك
نامت عيون الناس، ما نامت عيونك
الناس قفلت ببانها، يا للي بابك ما تقفلش
يا بخت اللي طلبك واستجابك
طالب منك سبحة
يسبح بيها قلبى وننزل بيها قبرى
خايف من القبر وحشراته والدود ونتراته
ليك ميزان تقيل يوم الموقف العظيم
تقف معايا يا رئيس الملايكة يا ملاك ميخائيل
أمين*​





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*مع تحيات اولاد الفادى​*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

ميرسر ميرنا وميرسى جدا يا ماجد واشكرك ع مشاركتك الجميلة ربنا يبارك الجميع صلوا لاجلى :yaka:


----------



## عماد وجدى (28 فبراير 2007)

الرب قريب للذين يدعونه 

شكراً من أجل هذه الكلمات المشجعة 

ما رأيكم فى تنظيم صلاة منتظمة من أجل بلادنا الحبيبة مصر حتى يعطي لنا السيد الرب المطر المبكر والمتأخر ويعطينا حصاد سنوات الاستشهاد ونرى الرب يجمع مختاريه من بين الربوع . 

نريد ان نرى يد السيد تعمل ولن يكون ذلك الا بركب ساجدة خاشعة تصلى وتصوم 

فمعظم النهضات الكبرى التى حدثت فى العالم  قامت لأن أشخاص قليلون أمناء وضعوا على قلوبهم أن يصلوا ساهرين ويطلبون الله ليلا ونهاراً . 

الرب مع جمعكم ، النعمة معكم 

أخوكم فى المسيح
عماد


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2007)

اولا  الصلاه رائعه جدا جدا وتدخل القلب من الاعماق انا شخصيا بجد هزتنى اوى من جمالها ربنا يبارك حياتك  :yaka:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 مارس 2007)

اخى الحبيب المبارك ربنا يباركك وميرسى جدا جدا ع تشجعيك لى انا شخصيا ارجو ان تذكرنى دائما فى صلاتك صلى من اجل ضعفى :yaka:


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*

*من يمسح دموعي ؟*

*إليك أيها المتألم ابعث برسالتي هذه ، يا من يقول لك الناس أين إلهك ؟ يا من بكيت في الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع وليس لك مُعزّ ، يا من كل أصحابك غدروا بك ، صاروا لك أعداء . إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرت قلبك صعدت إلى السماء . يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعتَ في مصيدة الأشرار .
أرسل لك هذه الرسالة لكي أخبرك بأنّ الرب يقول لك : ( أنا امسح دموعك ) ، سأمسح كل دمعة من عينيك . نعم بيده المثقوبة والحنونة يأتي إليك يسوع ليقول لك أنا امسح دموعك . لأني بكيت من أجلك .
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم ، أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك . طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستتعزى وتفرح . سأجعلك تنسى الماضي وسأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد ، نعم أنا إله التعويضات . سأعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته ، سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه ، سأعوضك عن الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين الكثيرين . سأجعلك تعبر وادي البكاء ليصير ينبوع من الفرح . وسأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك.
نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن ، تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك ، تعال لكي أستبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ فكرك وقلبك ، تعال لكي أضع في فمك الترنيم والفرح ،
فكل من يأتي إليّ باكياً ومتألماً امسح دموعه . ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها ،ولكني محوت كل خطاياها وذهبت بسلام .
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياك كثيرة ، لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك فوق الصليب ، لا تخف لأني فديتك دعوتك باسمك ( يا ………… ) أنت لي ، أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الأبدية ، لأن دمي المسفوك فوق الصليب يطهر من كل خطية ، أنت عزيز في عينيّ، أريدك أن تشعر بالأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال لأني قريب منك .
لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد وضُعت في المذود . أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك ؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي ؟ اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً ( لا تخف أنا معك ، لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد لا أهملك ولا أتركك ) . تعال لتعرفني باني المحب الألزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن ، أنا اسمع صراخك ، أنا اسمع صلاتك
تعال يا ابني ، تعالي يا بنتي

كل حياتي صارت ملكك
وحدك يا يـسوع الحبيب
أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني
أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي
أنت وحدك ترفع حزنـي
أنت وحدك تشفي جروحي
أنت وحدك تمسح كل دموعي
أنت وحدك تطهر قلبــي

حزنك يتحول إلى فرح –بكاءك يتحول إلى تهليل- عندما تثق إن يسوع يحبك ومات لأجلك لكي يعطيك السعادة الحقيقية – تعَرّف به الآن ليغمرك بفرح مجيد يفوق الوصف*​*منقووول*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*

جميل يا جوجو جميل
ربنا يباركك
و تمتعنا كده اكتر و اكتر​


----------



## vetaa (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*



> * نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن ، تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك ، تعال لكي أستبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ فكرك وقلبك ، تعال لكي أضع في فمك الترنيم والفرح ،*



هو ده فعلا يسوعنا


بجد شكرا خالص على التعزيه الجميلة دى


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*



vetaa قال:


> هو ده فعلا يسوعنا
> 
> 
> بجد شكرا خالص على التعزيه الجميلة دى


*شكرا لمرورك يا فيتا*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## K A T Y (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*

_*بجد يا جوجو كلمات معزية جدا اشكرك عليها بجد*_​ 

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*



k A T Y قال:


> _*بجد يا جوجو كلمات معزية جدا اشكرك عليها بجد*_​
> 
> 
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


ميرسى اوى يا كاتى على تشريفك ومشاركتك دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*

كل حياتي صارت ملكك
وحدك يا يـسوع الحبيب
أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني
أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي
أنت وحدك ترفع حزنـي
أنت وحدك تشفي جروحي
أنت وحدك تمسح كل دموعي
أنت وحدك تطهر قلبــي

مووووضوووع رائع يا جوجو .. ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## وليم تل (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*

*ميرسي علي الكلمات الجميله ياجوجو*
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*



dona Nabil قال:


> كل حياتي صارت ملكك
> وحدك يا يـسوع الحبيب
> أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني
> أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي
> ...


 *ميرسى لمرورك يا مشرفتنا الجميلة*
*نورتى الموضوع الصغير دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويديم علينا تواصلك الرائع*


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


 *ميرسى يا وليم*
*بس الاجمل هو تواصلك الرائع*
*نورت يا باشا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة متالمة*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الكلمات الجميله ياجوجو*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 *ميرسى ليكى انتى يا ميروك على مشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*ويديم علينا تواصلك الجميل دة*


----------



## amany_2009 (15 مارس 2009)

*الى كل نفس حزينة وباكية*

*

يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين
يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني 

إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتئبت من

الظلام، إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء
يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في
مصيدة الاشرار

+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه ..
الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك 

ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة من حولى
لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو

هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب
كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك ..
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك

لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..
اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم

أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح
سأجعلك تنسى الماضي

+ سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد
نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات

ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته
يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه
سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،

+ سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك
سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة
من أبار نعمتي التي
لا تنتهي
سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج
سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،
+ نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،

لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية

+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك
تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح

ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة
جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به

تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،

+لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي
أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة

لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال
لأني قريب منك

+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟
اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر
ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً

لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد
لا أهملك ولا أتركك

تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك
أنا أسمع صلاتك


​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة وباكية*

لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال
لأني قريب منك
*كلمات معزية فعلااااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااا الرب يباركك*


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة وباكية*

الله ربنا يبارك حياتك
جميله فعلا


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة وباكية*


اميـــــن

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## amany_2009 (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة وباكية*

*ميرسى لمشاركتكم ومروركم *


----------



## نوسو (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة وباكية*

كلمات رائعةو كنت في حاجة اليها شكرااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة*

الله يا موني على الرسالة الرائعة

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة*

*كلام رائع جدا 
شكرا حبيبتي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة*

*رسالة جميييلة يا مونى
تسلم ايدك يا سكرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة*

شكرا ياموني علي الرسالة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة*

تسلم ايديك يا مونى على الكلام الحلو 
حقيقى كنت محتاجة اسمع كلام حلو زى ده 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة*

موضوع راااااااائع يا مونى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
رسالة روعة لكل قلب حتى يعرف عِظَم محبة الرب للجميع
تسلم اناملك اختي​


----------



## ماريتا (8 أبريل 2009)

*إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

* إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة 
**+ إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية
يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين
يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني
إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتئبت من
الظلام، إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء
يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في
مصيدة الاشرار
+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه .. 
الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك 
ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة من حولى
لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب 
كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. 
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..
اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم
أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح
سأجعلك تنسى الماضي
+ سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد
نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته
يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه
سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،
+ سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك
سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة
من أبار نعمتي التي
لا تنتهي
سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج
سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،
+ نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية
+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك
تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة
جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به 
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،
+لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي
أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة
لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال
لأني قريب منك
+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟
اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر
ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً
لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد
لا أهملك ولا أتركك
تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك
أنا أسمع صلاتك *​


----------



## mego802008 (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



ماريتا

شكراااا على التأمل الرائع

 الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ماريتا (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

_ميرسى كتير لمروركم_
_وربنا يملآ قلوبكم بالسلام_​


----------



## mero_engel (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*رائع عزيزتي*
*"انا الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك والقائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك"*
*ميرسي علي التامل الجميل يا مارتينا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ماريتا (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

_ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك_
_وربنا يكون معاكى_​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

شكرا _كتيييييييييييييييير تأمل رائع .... ربنا يبارك تعبك ...​_


----------



## lovely dove (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*


مرسي ماريتا علي الكلام الرائع ده 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ماريتا (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

_ميرسى خااااالص لمروركم يا قمرات_
_ربنا يبارككم_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا ماريتا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريتا (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

_ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك_
_ربنا يفرح قلبك_​


----------



## المجدلية (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

رائع يا ماريتا ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*شكرا حبيبتي على الكلام الجميل
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*موضوع اكتر من رائع ماريتا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

شكرا" يا ماريتا ، فعلا" اذا كان الرب معنا ....فلن نخاف ....لا تخف لأني معك.....، ربنا يباركك يا ..جميل


----------



## ماريتا (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

_ميرسى كتير ليكم يا قمرات_
_الرب يبارك حيااااااااااتكم_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

شكرا ياماريتا علي التامل
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## ماريتا (10 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

_ميرسى يا بيشو لمرورك_
_ربنا يبارك حيااااااتك_​


----------



## girgis2 (15 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*شكرااا أخت ماريتا على موضوعك الحلو*
*والكلام المعزي ده*

*و ربنا يعزينا كلنا*

*و كل سنة و حضرتك طيبة*


----------



## ماريتا (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا أخت ماريتا على موضوعك الحلو*
> *والكلام المعزي ده*
> 
> *و ربنا يعزينا كلنا*
> ...


 
_ميرسى لمرورك يا جرجس_
_وكل سنة وانت طيب وربنا يفرح قلبك_​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*


----------



## ماريتا (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



happy angel قال:


>


 
_ميرسى لمرورك الى بيسعدنى ديمااااااا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

موضوع جميل جدا يا ماريتا الرب يباركك


----------



## ماريتا (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

_ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2009)

*إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة


*
*+ إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية*
*يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين*
*يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق*
*إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني*
*إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.*
*إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتئبت من*
*الظلام، إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء*
*يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في*
*مصيدة الاشرار*​

*+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه .. *
*الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك *
*ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة من حولى*
*لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو*
*هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب *
*كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. *
*المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك*
*لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..*
*اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك*
*أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم*
*أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك*
*طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح*
*سأجعلك تنسى الماضي*​

*+ سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد*
*نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات*
*ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته*
*يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه*
*سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،*​

*+ سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك*
*سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة*
*من أبار نعمتي التي*
*لا تنتهي*
*سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج*
*سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،*
*+ نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،*
*لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط*
*بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،*
*بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية*​

*+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك*
*تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك*
*تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح*
*ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،*
*فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة*
*جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،*
*ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به *
*تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،*​

*+لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،*
*لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي*
*أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة*
*لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية*
*أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال*
*لأني قريب منك*
*+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟*
*اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر*
*ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً*
*لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد*
*لا أهملك ولا أتركك*
*تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ*
*تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك*
*أنا أسمع صلاتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك*
*تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح*
*ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،*
*فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة*
*جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،*
*ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به *
*تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،*

*رووووووووووعة يا جرجس*
*موضوع رااااائع جرجس*
*مرسيه ليك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا جرجس

تسلم ايدك

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*موضوع جميل جدا 
مرسي يا جرجس

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ابو فيرونيكا (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*شكرا ليك يا جرجس*
*بجد موضع جميل اوى*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك خير*
​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا جرجس

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



> + سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد
> نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات
> ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته
> يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه
> سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،



امين امين امين 
شكرا اخويا جرجس على الكلام الاكتر من رائع و الصلاة و المناجاة الحلوة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و قلمك


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك*
> *تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك*
> *تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح*
> *ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،*
> ...


 ميرسى روكا على مرورك الجميل والرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا جرجس​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع​
> ...


 
 ميرسى  مان على مرورك الجميل والرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



happy angel قال:


>


 
 ميرسى هابى  على مرورك الجميل والرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> *مرسي يا جرجس*​
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​


 
 ميرسى راجعة ليسوع  على مرورك الجميل والرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



ابو فيرونيكا قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا جرجس*
> 
> *بجد موضع جميل اوى*
> *ربنا يباركك ويعوضك خير*​


 
 ميرسى  ابو فيرونيكا على مرورك الجميل والرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا جرجس
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 
 ميرسى  كليمو  على مرورك الجميل والرائع والدائم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



zezza قال:


> امين امين امين
> شكرا اخويا جرجس على الكلام الاكتر من رائع و الصلاة و المناجاة الحلوة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و قلمك


 
 ميرسى  زيزا  على مرورك الجميل والرائع وتشجعيك الرقيق
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*


موضوعك اكتر من رااااااااائع ياجرجس 
بجد معزي قوي ويستاهل احلي تقييم 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

*موضوع رائع يا جرجس
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك اكتر من رااااااااائع ياجرجس
> بجد معزي قوي ويستاهل احلي تقييم
> ربنا يباركك


 
*ميرسى ليك بيبو على مرورك الجميل والمميز وتشجعيك الحلو*
* ربنا يباركك *


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا جرجس​*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
*ميرسى  برسكلا على مرورك الجميل والمميز*
*شرفنى مرورك*
* ربنا يباركك *


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*

حلو......ويستحق التقييم لروعته وبراعة كتابته.....وشكرا" لكلاماته المعزية ...وفعلا" تعزيت ..


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2009)

*رد: إلي كل نفس جريحة متألمة*



joyful song قال:


> حلو......ويستحق التقييم لروعته وبراعة كتابته.....وشكرا" لكلاماته المعزية ...وفعلا" تعزيت ..


 
 ميرسى جورجينا على مرورك الجميل وكلماتك الرقيقة المشجعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2009)

*الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*

إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية
يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين
يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
.. إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني

إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتأبت من الظلام،
إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء.

يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في مصيدة الاشرار

أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف علية .. 
الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك 

ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة

لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب 
كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. 
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..

اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم
أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح
سأجعلك تنسى الماضي
سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد
نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته
يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه
سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،
سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك
سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة
من أبار نعمتي التي
لا تنتهي

سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج
سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،
نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية
تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك
تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح
فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده،
بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي 
يشفي العليل

تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة
جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،
لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي

أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة
لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال
لأني قريب منك

أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟
اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر
ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً
لا تخف أنا معك لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد
لا أهملك ولا أتركك
تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك
أنا أسمع صلاتك


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*




> أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم
> أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك
> طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح
> سأجعلك تنسى الماضي
> ...


​
*ميرسى جرجس موضوع جمبل جدااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## lovely dove (27 مايو 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*



> لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
> هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب
> كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك ..
> المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
> لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..



موضوعك رااااااااااااائع ياجرجس 
ويستاهل تقييم 
يسوع يعوضك ​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى جرجس موضوع جمبل جدااااا*​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 ميرسى هابى على مرورك  الجميل والمميز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك رااااااااااااائع ياجرجس
> ويستاهل تقييم
> يسوع يعوضك ​


 ميرسىبيبو على مرورك  الجميل والمميز
شكرا لتشجيعك صديقتى احلى تقيم ليل انة يفيدكم وينال اعجابكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*

موضوع جميل يا جرجس 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جرجس ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


 ميرسى مان على مرورك الجميل والمميز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا جرجس

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## grges monir (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الى كل نفس حزينة متعبة*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا جرجس
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


 ميرسى كليمو على مرورك الجميل والمميز
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*إلى كل نفس حزينة*

*إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية*​

*يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي **قلبك الحزين*​
*يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة **الضيق*
*.. **إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني**..*
*إلى متى **أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم**.*
*إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح،**واختنقت من الدخان، وإكتأبت من الظلام،*
*إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك **وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء**.*
*يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور**مسكين عندما وقعت في مصيدة الاشرار*
*أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف **عليه** ..*
*الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك*
*ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟**من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة*
*لا تخف ..يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه **يسوع المسيح ..هو**هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد ..لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي **الشعب **كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك** ..*
*المسيح **يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك*
*لأني بكيت وتألمت من **أجلك**..*
*اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك*
*أنا يسوع **رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم*
*أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك*
*طوباك أيها**الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح*
*سأجعلك تنسى الماضي*
*سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها **الجراد*
*نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات*
*ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي **فقدته*
*يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه*
*سأعوضك عن ما**خسرته،*
*سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك*
*سأجعلك **تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة*
*من أبار نعمتي التي **لا**تنتهي*
*سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج*
*سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك**،*
*نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،*
*لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت **فيه **ليس هذا فقط*
*بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،*
*بل وأكثر من ذلك **أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية*
*تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك*
*تعال لكي استبدل **قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك*
*تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت**التسبيح*
*فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده،*
*بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال **منه دمي الذي **يشفي العليل*
*تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك*
*ألم تسمع عن **المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،*
*فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني **جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة*
*جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل **خطاياها،*
*ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد*
*تعال ولا تقل لي **أن خطاياي كثيرة،*
*لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،*
*لذلك لا**تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي*
*أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة**الخالدة*
*لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية*
*أنت عزيز في عينيّ **أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال*
*لأني قريب منك*
*أنا يسوع **أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟*
*اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك **لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر..**ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً*
*لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد*
*لا أهملك ولا أتركك*
*تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من **الأخ*
*تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك*
*أنا أسمع صلاتك*
*تعال يا**ابني*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: إلى كل نفس حزينة*

*


جميل  يا دوكتور

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## tenaaaa (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: إلى كل نفس حزينة*

خطير
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: إلى كل نفس حزينة*

*شكرا جدا ..............................للموضوع الرائع    ............. جدا جدا جدا

الرب معااااكم​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: إلى كل نفس حزينة*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا ..............................للموضوع الرائع ............. جدا جدا جدا​*
> 
> 
> *الرب معااااكم*​


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك اخى النهيسى


----------



## Dr Fakhry (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: إلى كل نفس حزينة*



tenaaaa قال:


> خطير
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 


شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: إلى كل نفس حزينة*



كليمو قال:


> *جميل يا دوكتور*
> 
> *شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 


شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة اخى الحبيب كليمو الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: إلى كل نفس حزينة*

ربنا يباركك يا دكتور ويعزي كل نفس حزينة ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: إلى كل نفس حزينة*

*



ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة
لا تخف ..يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح ..هوهو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد ..لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك ..
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
تاامل طيب
شكراا لكــــ*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة باكية*

*+ إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية*​ 







​ 


*يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين*
*يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق*
*إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني*
*إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.*
*إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتئبت من*
*الظلام، إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء*
*يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في*
*مصيدة الاشرار*​ 



*+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه .. *
*الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك *
*ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة من حولى*
*لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو*
*هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب *
*كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. *
*المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك*
*لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..*
*اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك*
*أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم*
*أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك*
*طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح*
*سأجعلك تنسى الماضي*​ 



*+ سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد*
*نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات*
*ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته*
*يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه*
*سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،*
*+ سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك*
*سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة*
*من أبار نعمتي التي**لا تنتهي*​ 

*سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج*
*سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،*​ 



*+ نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،*
*لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط*
*بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،*
*بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية*​ 




*+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك*
*تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك*
*تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح*
*ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،*
*فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة*
*جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،*
*ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به *
*تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،*​ 


*+لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،*
*لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي*
*أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة*
*لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية*
*أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال*
*لأني قريب منك*​ 

*+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟*
*اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر*
*ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً*
*لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد*
*لا أهملك ولا أتركك*
*تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ*
*تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك*
*أنا أسمع صلاتك* ​ 
منقول​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة باكية*

جميل جدا يامانا 
كلمات رائعة
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تم الدمج للتكرار يلهوى اكتر موضوع اتكرر فيك يا منتدى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: رسالة الى كل نفس حزينة باكية*



didi adly قال:


> جميل جدا يامانا
> كلمات رائعة
> ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية
> المسيح معك ويباركك


ميرسى على مرورك الجميل 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> تم الدمج للتكرار يلهوى اكتر موضوع اتكرر فيك يا منتدى


هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا سكرة تعبينك معانا 
عشان هو فعلا موضوع رااااائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة​


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اوبس انتو بتعملو هنا ايه بالزبط ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

انظر يا رب لاتضاع امتك الحقيره

يا من صنعت بي رحمه لا استحقها ارحمني بقي انا تعبت

صنعت بي رحمتك و انا مش فارق معايا اوي

بس انتا ادري بعذابي بقي 

و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا مش هينساكي يا تروووث ابدا بلاش الزعل ده


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مش زعل دا تاثر عميق اوي اوي اوي


----------



## طحبوش (31 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش الي يدور ع الراحة لازم يتعب شوية


----------

